# Am I recovering or just getting used to the problem?



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi everyone ... I have felt for about 20 days that my symptoms are much milder (especially the feeling that everything around me is strange or unreal) , but when I think a little more about what I am doing or what is around me, it's as if the feeling of being in a dream, comes back. If I don't think about the DR, I feel the slightest symptoms, but as soon as I try to focus a little more on my surroundings, the symptoms get worse. Does it mean that I'm partially recovering, or has my brain got used to the symptom and that's why if i don't think about it too much, i don't perceive it?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Stop obsessing about because it becomes a trance like state where your mind ask; "are you still here" and you get the reply; "yes, I am still here". Stop asking and focus on something else. You have had this intermittent for less than a month and that is a high flexible state to be in and to be used. Try to let it rest for some months and not to play a game with the state.


----------



## my_name_is_idk (Jul 31, 2021)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Stop obsessing about because it becomes a trance like state where your mind ask; "are you still here" and you get the reply; "yes, I am still here". Stop asking and focus on something else. You have had this intermittent for less than a month and that is a high flexible state to be in and to be used. Try to let it rest for some months and not to play a game with the state.


Yes you are right. Unfortunately this symptoms scared me so much that they have become an obsession I have to stop being so obsessed with this thing. thanks (again) haha


----------

